# ghetto nap



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Guess what kind of cover and finish applied and recieve a free bottle of oak grove specialty soda with eucalyptus lilac flowee flavor.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

its a mini corn cob AND it is behr ultra premium eggshell!


I am mighty thirsty!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Wooster killed a lamb for that cover. As far as paint, I am going with PPG ManorHall.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Lambs wool and duration.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> its a mini corn cob AND it is behr ultra premium eggshell!
> 
> 
> I am mighty thirsty!


You think I use behr? Jeez girl...


DeanV said:


> Wooster killed a lamb for that cover. As far as paint, I am going with PPG ManorHall.





Workaholic said:


> Lambs wool and duration.


You guys got the lambswool right, kinda obvious I suppose.

It would probably be tough to guess the finish.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> You think I use behr? Jeez girl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send me my half of a bottle lol. 

I am guessing a SW product, looks to thick to be a100 maybe super paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

lol ok I'll drink the first half of the bottle.

Hint: interior, and its a glidden product


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I figured it was interior by the picture. 

Maybe Diamond, or life master.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I feel like I am playing battleship

C-9


----------

